# Another New Belt



## hong kong fooey (Mar 15, 2006)

I just wanted to let everybody know that TKDGIRL and Myself got our Green Belts in JONG HAP MU SOOL and we should be testing for our Brown Belts in TAE KWON DOE very soon


----------



## stickarts (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Gemini (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats to both of you! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ajs1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2006)

Great work every body, keep up the hard training.
Terry


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2006)

OUTSTANDING!!! Congrats to both of you....


----------



## MJS (Mar 15, 2006)

Excellent!!  Keep up the hard training!!

Mike


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice job you two! Keep up thr great work!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 15, 2006)

WOOT!!

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 16, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you!  Keep up the hard work.

Farang


----------



## hemi (Mar 16, 2006)

Cool Congratulations


----------



## Miles (Mar 16, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you!

What did you have to do for your test?  What new material do you get to learn?

Miles


----------



## bydand (Mar 16, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you!!  Good luck on testing for your upcoming brown belts in Tae Kwon Do!


----------

